# Kingfisher smoker owners?



## chp (Oct 11, 2020)

I recently purchased a used Kingfisher Kountry Kooker. I have cleaned it up and done a few cooks. It seems to work well, but I am wondering if anyone else has one? I’m curious about some of its features and what they are intended for...


----------



## kruizer (Oct 11, 2020)

I don't know about your smoker but I will say welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
It looks like a good charcoal grill to me.
Just put the coals on the sides & the meat in the middle for indirect cooking.
Add some wood chunks to the coals for smoke.
Al


----------



## chp (Oct 12, 2020)

kruizer said:


> I don't know about your smoker but I will say welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


Thank you. I have learned a lot here over the years. I really enjoy all the folks willing to help us beginners.


----------



## chp (Oct 12, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> It looks like a good charcoal grill to me.
> Just put the coals on the sides & the meat in the middle for indirect cooking.
> Add some wood chunks to the coals for smoke.
> Al


Thanks Al. Your  advise brings up one of my specific questions. The fire box is narrower than it needs to be and when I bought the grill, it had two hinges attached to two separate pieces of flat steel. All was rusted up too much to be functional, so I cut it off. However, I can certainly fabricate hinges  and get it working if I understood it better. It looks like it was meant to cover the firebox?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Anyone seen a firebox setup that hinges flat steel to cover the box?


----------



## chp (Oct 12, 2020)

chp said:


> I recently purchased a used Kingfisher Kountry Kooker. I have cleaned it up and done a few cooks. It seems to work well, but I am wondering if anyone else has one? I’m curious about some of its features and what they are intended for...
> View attachment 466475
> View attachment 466482


The other question I have on my new grill is about the parts underneath. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






what is this bracket intended to do? Second question, each leg has an attachment point inside and at the top of the leg. Are these just for hanging brushes etc? Thanks for your help!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2020)

Man that whole rig is a mystery to me!
If there is a firebox down in the bottom then I am wondering how you add wood to it & it looks like it’s in the middle of the cooking chamber so you would want to put the meat on the sides.
Never seen anything like that. I think you will have to do some experimenting. I would suggest using chicken thighs, since they are cheap & can take some really large temp swings & still come out good.
Al


----------



## chp (Oct 12, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Man that whole rig is a mystery to me!
> If there is a firebox down in the bottom then I am wondering how you add wood to it & it looks like it’s in the middle of the cooking chamber so you would want to put the meat on the sides.
> Never seen anything like that. I think you will have to do some experimenting. I would suggest using chicken thighs, since they are cheap & can take some really large temp swings & still come out good.
> Al


I can answer a part of that, the firebox does slide out the side, even has another air vent on the opposite end. It seems like this thing was well made with nice features. I just wish I understood them better.


----------



## chp (Oct 12, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I think you will have to do some experimenting. I would suggest using chicken thighs, since they are cheap & can take some really large temp swings & still come out good.
> Al


Thanks again. I will stick with chicken while I figure this grill out.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2022)

chp said:


> I recently purchased a used Kingfisher Kountry Kooker. I have cleaned it up and done a few cooks. It seems to work well, but I am wondering if anyone else has one? I’m curious about some of its features and what they are intended for...
> View attachment 466475
> View attachment 466482


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2022)

I have one of those it's a propane smoker and grill supposed to have propane test at the bottom that's where the tank holder is on the bottom for


----------

